# Infantry IN-044 quartz analogue watch



## boblalux (Jul 25, 2015)

Just bought my second Infantry IN-044 watch. I love the design, which is a copy of the SEIKO 5 automatic snzk15k1

The first has a PC33A Hattari movement, the second a Miyota 2105. Anyone know why? I prefer the Miyota as when setting the time, the seconds hand stops.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/86823-incoming-cheap-as-chips-infantry-watch/&do=embed


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've still got mine, I can't believe that other thread dates back to 2013 - Where does the time go?

I slightly customised mine after I got it by painting the hands fully white, which looks a lot better IMHO.










The digital part has decided to stop responding, probably just needs the contacts under the pushers bending slightly, but that's not a problem because it's unreadable in most lighting conditions anyway :laugh: I will have a look at it next time it needs one of the batteries changing.


----------



## boblalux (Jul 25, 2015)

Davey,

I see you have a digital part - surely it's not an IN-044? Do you by any chance know which movement is inside?

Bob


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

boblalux said:


> Davey,
> 
> I see you have a digital part - surely it's not an IN-044? Do you by any chance know which movement is inside?


 Ah sorry mate, I didn't check to see what an IN-044 was, I just assumed it was the same as mine because you added a link to my past thread :laugh:

I've just opened it up, and the movement inside is just a cheap generic split analogue/digital thing, with no part numbers anywhere that I can see. It has 2 batteries, a larger one for the digital part which is on the outside, then a smaller one for the analogue part which is accessed by removing about 5 or 6 tiny screws which hold the 2 halves of the circuit board together. Very fiddly at first, but I've got the hang of it now. Sorry I can't be more helpful (I can't even see a model number for the watch either).


----------



## boblalux (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks, Davey,

Quite complicated, what with 2 batteries. I think its an IN-023, judging from the Infantry catalogue.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

boblalux said:


> Quite complicated, what with 2 batteries. I think its an IN-023, judging from the Infantry catalogue.


 I just had a look, and to give it the full name, it's an IN-023-BLK-R. Not complicated, just fiddly........ :yes:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I bought a couple of Infantry watches at the bootsale last weekend! The green one was running, The black one wasn't!
It took all of two minutes to fit a battery!

Not bad for £2 each :thumbsup:










They're quite large watches too!!

EDIT, Crumbs! The pic is big too!! :angry:

The size limiter in Imgur has vanished!!

John


----------

